# Shirriff's flavouring extract bottle



## RCO (Aug 14, 2012)

went for a swim yesterday at a public dock area in Rosseau , Ontario and found this bottle . it was the only older bottle i found there but was broken . everything else was modern beer bottles and pop cans . 

 the bottle is fairly old , its for Shirriff's Flavouring Extract and from late 1800's - early 1900's , its from a company from Toronto , ontario . the shirriff's company still exists today . came across a couple other shirriff's bottles online but not this exact one . anyways too bad its broken but though it was neat enought bottle to share .


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2012)

here is a picture of a very similar bottle , its a bit smaller than the one i found and has different top . what surprised me as that it was so big a bottle for flavouring extract . usually there very small .


----------



## deenodean (Aug 15, 2012)

yes we find a short stubby version of Shirriff  here in N.S.but not as old as the 1st pic.


----------

